# Jim O'Brien quits (merged)



## HickFromFrenchLick (Jun 18, 2003)

*O'Brien Resigns*

its on boston.com


----------



## ZWW (Jan 17, 2004)

WOW. Big big shocker.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

*O'Brien Has Resigned*

1510 the zone-- the team that carries the games on the radio-- is reporting this as a done deal. The Celtics have scheduled a press conference for 6:00 pm today.

My guess is that Harter will coach the team on an interim basis-- but who knows?

I wonder if this has something to do with Pitino's illness, and that O'Brien is going to take over at Kentucky.


----------



## ZWW (Jan 17, 2004)

This sucks.


----------



## onetwo88 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Jim O'Brien quits*

Front page of http://insidehoops.com

He's done.


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

Here's a quote:

"According to a league and a team source, O'Brien's decision came after a major argument over personnel and playing time issues with director of basketball operations Danny Ainge."

Well, I may have to side with Ainge on this one if it's what I think it is. OB's allotment of playing time has been very questionable. While I am appreciative of what OB has been able to do with the team in the past, the reluctance to develop players has been holding the team back. Let's see how the story develops.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

Not really. When you give Walter McCarty 30+ minutes a game at power forward, and bury your promising young big men on the bench, something is wrong. When your team can't run a coherent fast break, something is wrong.

It drove me crazy. It probably drove Ainge crazy too.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

> InsideHoops.com editor Jeff Lenchiner reports that the Boston Celtics are making a major announcement at 6pm ET. Lenchiner stresses that it is "MAJOR." Unofficially, it appears Celtics coach Jim O'Brien may be stepping down. Stay tuned.


One of my bosses, a Celtic fan, asked me earlier this morning, "so is Jim Obrien next?"


----------



## voice of reality (Sep 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> Not really. When you give Walter McCarty 30+ minutes a game at power forward, and bury your promising young big men on the bench, something is wrong. When your team can't run a coherent fast break, something is wrong.
> 
> It drove me crazy. It probably drove Ainge crazy too.



Yup and it was only evident that hunter was not going to get the playing time under obie but his game time play was showing he deserved it...


----------



## voice of reality (Sep 20, 2003)

GREAT news...


----------



## voice of reality (Sep 20, 2003)

John carrol.. will be interim guy..


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

and the coaching carosel continues


----------



## Bad Bartons (Aug 23, 2002)

I would be very surprised to actually see O'Brien step down.

Wow!!!


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Best thing to Happen to the Celtics This Year.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Who do you think will be our coach next season?


----------



## voice of reality (Sep 20, 2003)

frank johnson , westphal???


----------



## Bad Bartons (Aug 23, 2002)

*O'Brien*

As much as I have respected what O'Brien has done to get the C's back into the playoffs the last two seasons perhaps this is a good thing.

Boston is never going to win a championship with Walter McCarty playing so many minutes at the power forward spot. I would love to see Walter coming off the bench and blasting in some timely threes and shutting down one of the other teams scorers (like he did against Iverson a couple of years ago). But he should never have the role that O'Brien has given him.

Can Boston win a championship with a power forward rotation of Brandon Hunter and Kendrick Perkins? Nobody knows how good these guys can be but so far they have impressed me.

I doubt it will happen but why not have Ainge coach out the remainder of the season? He did a great job in Phoenix.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Celts11</b>!
> Who do you think will be our coach next season?


Danny Ainge? :grinning:


----------



## Bad Bartons (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>voice of reality</b>!
> frank johnson , westphal???


Westphal is a nice coach.

Jerry Sloan would be a dream coach (I can dream can't I).

What about Dennis Johnson or Dave Cowens coming back to Beantown?


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bad Bartons</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Jerry Sloan would be a dream coach (I can dream can't I).


IMHO (and I'm not alone in this) the two best coaches in the NBA right now are Jerry Sloan and Terry Porter. Alas, they are both working for other teams.


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

*Re: O'Brien Has Resigned*



> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> I wonder if this has something to do with Pitino's illness, and that O'Brien is going to take over at Kentucky.


Louisville. And they were talking about that possibility down here (NY) on the radio. There's no way he would leave for that reason alone, though.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: O'Brien Has Resigned*



> Originally posted by <b>schub</b>!
> 
> 
> Louisville. And they were talking about that possibility down here (NY) on the radio. There's no way he would leave for that reason alone, though.


Yes, sorry. It's in the same state. I'm sure that O'Brien also got a severance package, even though he resigned. 

I think O'Brien is going back to college, but you never know. He is a far better coach than Johnny Davis, to cite just one example.


----------



## voice of reality (Sep 20, 2003)

Ainge will not be coaching...


----------



## sportsfan (Jan 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> 
> 
> IMHO (and I'm not alone in this) the two best coaches in the NBA right now are Jerry Sloan and Terry Porter. Alas, they are both working for other teams.


Wow, props for TP! It's good to see him (and hopefully the team) getting some respect.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

I thank Jim O'Brien for the things he's done for us the past couple seasons but lets face it, it was time for this. Walter should not have been playing the minutes or position he was, Stewart should not be playing, period. Perkins, Hunter, Banks all need to play to develop, Mihm should be starting etc.... OB just wasn't willing to let the season go for the good of the future and it HAS to be done.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mrsister</b>!
> Here's a quote:
> 
> "According to a league and a team source, O'Brien's decision came after a major argument over personnel and playing time issues with director of basketball operations Danny Ainge."
> ...


IMHO, he had absolutely no expertise when it came to what to do with young talent like his draftees. What a WASTE of picks!


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

OB should go coach the Nets. Then maybe we can beat them because OB will shut down their running game.


----------



## bballin (Jun 3, 2003)

Big thanks to Obie for geting the C's back to the play offs, and and even bigger thanks for leaving when it has become obvious that his coaching and the team being built don't mix. A lot of celtics fans will be greatful to obie for reducing their blood pressure for the rest of the season, no more obie ball!

only problem is that we might go into free fall while the team tries to find its playing identity


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Dr. Jack's take on his son-in-law*

Jim O'Brien just couldn't take it any more. He had watched powerlessly as the personnel of the Celtics team that he had taken to the Eastern Conference Finals just two years ago was reduced to two members (Paul Pierce and Walter McCarty); and last year's squad -- a surprise playoff winner over Indiana -- was broken up by trades that he opposed. O'Brien did the honorable thing and resigned, forfeiting the last two years of a lucrative, guaranteed contract.

It's an unfortunate decision that O'Brien felt necessary to make. He has done an excellent coaching job with modest NBA talent. His players have a high regard for him as a coach and a person, and will sorely miss his presence. The silver lining for O'Brien will be that his coaching skills have received high marks around the league. He won't wait long for his next opportunity.


more...
http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?columnist=ramsay_drjack&id=1720267


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bballin</b>!
> Big thanks to Obie for geting the C's back to the play offs, and and even bigger thanks for leaving when it has become obvious that his coaching and the team being built don't mix. A lot of celtics fans will be greatful to obie for reducing their blood pressure for the rest of the season, no more obie ball!


The question is: is this really the end of OB ball? Carroll was the offensive specialist, so he must've had some input on how the offense was run. Hopefully, he will know that OB's philosophy is what lead to his resignation and will make the adjustments to fit in more with Ainge's philosophy.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>whiterhino</b>!
> I thank Jim O'Brien for the things he's done for us the past couple seasons but lets face it, it was time for this. Walter should not have been playing the minutes or position he was, Stewart should not be playing, period. Perkins, Hunter, Banks all need to play to develop, Mihm should be starting etc.... OB just wasn't willing to let the season go for the good of the future and it HAS to be done.


I don't know many coaches that tank a season.....OB was somehow and somewhat winning with this team. Atlanta, Chicago, Orlanda and other teams put out their best players to play and still are worse then us. We do the same, but we win (well I'm not happy but we are winning some games..)


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: Dr. Jack's take on his son-in-law*



> The silver lining for O'Brien will be that his coaching skills have received high marks around the league. He won't wait long for his next opportunity.


Absolutely. He also has an influential father-in-law. Respected coach, but he'll never win anything. He does not know how to coach offense. He has a system, and he tries to fit his players into that system. He does not adapt his systerm to the players. He thinks like a college coach.

I've watched almost every Celtics game over the past three years. I respect O'Brien, but I'm happy that he's gone.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

hire bryon (scott)! just kidding.

i think brien was a very good coach just i HATED his obie ball...stagnant offense with people standing at the 3 point line shooting 3's.

good luck to him in the future, shouldn't take long for him to find a job.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Dr. Jack's take on his son-in-law*

Best post in this entire thread.
A Laker fan gets it but Celtics fans don't.


According to his brother in law this had everything to do with the Antoine trade. Even though Jim said he was behind it he was not.
According to 1510 the zone Jack Ramsey was on ESPN (I only caught the tail end of it) and he said that Danny wanted to run the team his way and he wanted to make all the decisions on who and how everything and everyone should be played.
Apparently he mentioned Antoine specifically in the conversation (according to 1510 the zone) but I didn't hear that part.

Well if that is the case Danny Ainge wanted to be coach but wanted Jim around to take the fall when the team sucked. Jim had no intentions of being the scape goat and walked away from 7 million dollars. NO ONE walks away from 7 million dollars over nothing which is the spin Ainge tried to put on it. 



> Originally posted by <b>Sean</b>!
> Jim O'Brien just couldn't take it any more. He had watched powerlessly as the personnel of the Celtics team that he had taken to the Eastern Conference Finals just two years ago was reduced to two members (Paul Pierce and Walter McCarty); and last year's squad -- a surprise playoff winner over Indiana -- was broken up by trades that he opposed. O'Brien did the honorable thing and resigned, forfeiting the last two years of a lucrative, guaranteed contract.
> 
> It's an unfortunate decision that O'Brien felt necessary to make. He has done an excellent coaching job with modest NBA talent. His players have a high regard for him as a coach and a person, and will sorely miss his presence. The silver lining for O'Brien will be that his coaching skills have received high marks around the league. He won't wait long for his next opportunity.
> ...


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: Dr. Jack's take on his son-in-law*



> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> Best post in this entire thread.
> A Laker fan gets it but Celtics fans don't.
> 
> ...


If that is true, then I'll add admiration to respect when it comes to Obie. I respect and admire people who choose to defend their opinions to the ultimate.


----------



## ZWW (Jan 17, 2004)

I was listening to Stephen A. Smith on ESPN, and he said it was clearly a difference in philosophy that made O'Brien quit. Ainge wanted him to stay, that being apparent when he offered him a 3-year extension last summer. It's quite simple: Ainge wanted to tank. O'Brien wanted to win. The Ricky Davis deal was the last straw as Ainge got rid of O'Brien's two favorite guys: Williams and Battie.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Dr. Jack's take on his son-in-law*



> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> 
> 
> If that is true, then I'll add admiration to respect when it comes to Obie. I respect and admire people who choose to defend their opinions to the ultimate.


There is an article on espn.com by Jack Ramsey that says Jim wanted defense and Danny wanted offense.


Here is the article but my computer is being weird so I can't post a link.

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

By Dr. Jack Ramsay
Special to ESPN.com

Jim O'Brien just couldn't take it any more. He had watched powerlessly as the personnel of the Celtics team that he had taken to the Eastern Conference Finals just two years ago was reduced to two members (Paul Pierce and Walter McCarty); and last year's squad -- a surprise playoff winner over Indiana -- was broken up by trades that he opposed. O'Brien did the honorable thing and resigned, forfeiting the last two years of a lucrative, guaranteed contract.



Jim O'Brien guided the Celtics to the playoffs two straight seasons. (AP Photo/Jack Dempsey) 
O'Brien found himself unable to work with the personnel policies of general manager Danny Ainge, who orchestrated the deal that sent Antoine Walker and Tony Delk to Dallas for Raef LaFrentz and Jiri Welsch; and the deal with Cleveland that replaced Tony Battie, Eric Williams and Kedrick Brown with Ricky Davis, Chris Mihm and Michael Stewart. O'Brien told Ainge they were not good trades and the reasons why he opposed them. Ainge listened and made the deals anyway. Ainge feels that Davis, Pierce, Mihm, Welsch and Marcus Banks are the foundation for a contending team; O'Brien does not. 


What is left is a team that struggles to win against everybody in the NBA. The Celts are 22-24, hanging tenuously to the sixth playoff position in the Eastern Conference. The team has two inexperienced point guards: Mike James and Banks. O'Brien's focus was on building team defense first (the Celts were tied for second in the East in field goal percentage defense at .427) and then finding the best ways to score with the personnel at hand. Ainge puts offense as the top priority.


It's an unfortunate decision that O'Brien felt necessary to make. He has done an excellent coaching job with modest NBA talent. His players have a high regard for him as a coach and a person, and will sorely miss his presence. The silver lining for O'Brien will be that his coaching skills have received high marks around the league. He won't wait long for his next opportunity.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

In case anyone has the slightest doubt as to why some of us are not so sad to see O'Brien go:

YEAR TEAM 3PM-A 
96-97 BOS 52-159 
97-98 BOS 91-292 
98-99 BOS 65-176 
99-00 BOS 73-285 
00-01 BOS 221-603 
01-02 BOS 222-645 
02-03 BOS 188-582 

And they blamed it all on Antoine. As Jerry Sloan said... How many 3's did he take... and the coach is still alive?"


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

What magical potion would you have liked Jim O'Brien to come up with to turn this Celtics team into a contendor?

He did the most with the talent he had and after Pierce and Walker he had bench warmers. Plain and simple.

Anyone who would be dumb enough to latch on to Ainge's plan of winning a championship with offense and only offense (how well has that worked this year?) with this current team doesn't know a thing about basketball.
The Celtics are better shooters alright but we can't win.

Your starting line up that Ainge feels CAN win a championship (shooting only. No defesne) consisted of
Pierce, Mihm, Welsch, Banks and Ricky Davis.
That says it all.


O'Briens 3 shooting would not have won us a championship either but to even think for a second that Ainge's plan is any better is beyond stupid.

Lets hire Byron Scott now. LMAO





> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> In case anyone has the slightest doubt as to why some of us are not so sad to see O'Brien go:
> 
> YEAR TEAM 3PM-A
> ...


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> What magical potion would you have liked Jim O'Brien to come up with to turn this Celtics team into a contendor?


1. Stop shooting 3s's-- or at least revolving your entire offense around 3's.

2, Put in some guys who can rebound.

3. Run baby run! Get the ball to Marcus and go! Damn the torpedoes, full speed ahead!

It isn't magic, it's basketball.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> 
> 
> 1. Stop shooting 3s's-- or at least revolving your entire offense around 3's.
> ...


and that puts the current Celtics team in a better position then they are now?

It wouldn't work especially when Paul (the only guy who can shoot on this team apparently) wouldn't run.
How exactly is it Jim's fault that Paul wouldn't run?

I seem to remember a comment by someone back when he was apart of this team that went something like,
"we will try that and then will turn back into the same old team" and everyone said he had a bad attitude for making that comment. Turns out that person was right. Good thing he wasn't around to be blamed for that run and gun offense. We all know he never would have played that way (even though is the playing it on his new team)

You know what your problem is? You are expecting miricles with this team we have. It just isn't going to happen no matter who is coaching this team


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Dr. Jack's take on his son-in-law*



> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> 
> 
> There is an article on espn.com by Jack Ramsey that says Jim wanted defense and Danny wanted offense.
> ...


Father-in-law speaks. On the radio, Ramsay ranted on and on about how much Obie hated the Baker trade. So is he going to blame Ainge for that?

If it hadn't been for the Baker deal. Chris Wallace might still be the GM, not Ainge.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> 
> 
> and that puts the current Celtics team in a better position then they are now?


Yes!!!



> It wouldn't work especially when Paul (the only guy who can shoot on this team apparently) wouldn't run.
> How exactly is it Jim's fault that Paul wouldn't run?


Was O'Brien the coach or wasn't he? Or had he lost control of his best player? If Obie wanted Pierce to run and Pierce refused, Obie should have been fired months ago for failing to bench Pierce. I think Pierce did what he was told-- Just like Walker did what he was told.



> I seem to remember a comment by someone back when he was apart of this team that went something like,
> "we will try that and then will turn back into the same old team" and everyone said he had a bad attitude for making that comment. Turns out that person was right. Good thing he wasn't around to be blamed for that run and gun offense. We all know he never would have played that way (even though is the playing it on his new team)


It was Walker saying that soon they would be "back to the grind." . He knew Obie well. Walker is not only playing an uptempo style with the Mavs, but he's playing it very well.



> You know what your problem is? You are expecting miricles with this team we have. It just isn't going to happen no matter who is coaching this team


And so, was playing McCarty 46 minutes a game "Obie's miracle?" Was a 22-24 record "Obie's miracle?" Was getting swept and humiliated by the Nets last year "Obie's miracle?" 

I don't have any miracles, I'm just proposing sound fundamental basketball.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

Your being unrealistic.
You expect this group of bench warmers to excel and turn into a championship team. It is not happening.
I don't care how we run a team. The team we have now (A team that Ainge wants to be our starting 5) isn't ever going to win anything. That is not Jim O'Briens fault.

O'Brien hated all the trades. 
The Baker trade was ridiculous but the team still over achieved that year. We could have beaten any team in the Eastern conference except the Nets. It just so happened that we ran into them earlier then the Eastern Conference finals.
This team we have now will beat no one in the playoffs. That makes us a worse team.
Did you see how Walker played against NJ this year.
It proved his injuries were the problem last year. He was the player doing all the scoring in that game and out playing NJ when the game was on the line. He didn't sit back for anyone and anything and he even blocked this shot by Kenyon Martin that was great.
He could have been doing that for us.


You were ready to scrap the next few seasons in favor of being the same old team. Jim wanted to win now. He knew his job depended on winning. Ainge never cared because he could always blame Jim and fire him if the team did not succeed.
He just lost his scapegoat.




> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes!!!
> ...


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> 
> 
> and that puts the current Celtics team in a better position then they are now?
> ...



blah, blah, blah, of course you don't like this move, because anything that Ainge does is wrong to you. And keep quoting Ramsey's article, I'm quite shocked at the things he has to say, considering Obie is his son in law.

Great day for the C's people.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PatBateman</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO Typical BS.
What move would that be? Jim O'Brien quit he didn't get fired and as much as you love Danny Ainge. He didn't want him to go, He had tears in his eyes at the press conference.

Again Danny Ainge did not make a move, Jim O'Brien did. So your comments make no sense. 

Do I need to highlight your stupidity of can you figure out that what you just said was wrong?


:laugh:


----------



## h180ys (Nov 10, 2003)

We are not hiring a new coach this season. Are we still optimistic that we can be in the playoff?


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>h180ys</b>!
> We are not hiring a new coach this season. Are we still optimistic that we can be in the playoff?


Quite honestly I think their record this year will be about the same as it would have been with Obie. Maybe they'll win 2-3 fewer games. But it won't make a huge difference.

But they will develop their young talent.


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> 
> 
> LMAO Typical BS.
> ...


ummmm, you are the one exuding stupidity for I did not mention anything about a firing, IInTeam. I merely insinuated that Ainge refused to give O'Brien any kind of middle ground on how the team was to be run, and hence, constructively began the process of firing Obie.


Is Ainge a double-talker? You betcha, to the umpteenth degree. And you know what, there are a helluva a lot of good businessmen out there who don't show their hand every time they come to the table. So Ainge didn't give it you straight? boohoo. tell him to go to confessional.


----------



## BackwoodsBum (Jul 2, 2003)

*Agreed!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> 
> Was O'Brien the coach or wasn't he? Or had he lost control of his best player? If Obie wanted Pierce to run and Pierce refused, Obie should have been fired months ago for failing to bench Pierce. I think Pierce did what he was told-- Just like Walker did what he was told.


AMEN! 

There's no denying that Pierce has incredible talent, but the reason that he fell to the Celtics in the draft was mainly because of questions about his conditioning and work ethic. The fact that he is the only player that refuses to run tells me that he either thinks he is smarter than the coach or that he is lazy. In either case, the coach should let him know that the TEAM runs, not 4 players run and then stand around and wait for him to dribble the ball up the floor. Obie must have figured that as long as he let Pierce do what he wanted that he would win enough games on talent alone to keep the record close to .500. I couldn't count the number of times that I've begged for Obie to call a time out when Pierce started bogging down the team and then sit his tail on the bench. I'm talking a Bobby Knight style humiliation here. Make sure that everyone on both teams, in the stands, and watching on TV knew that he was sending a message to Pierce. If he responded to the challenge by playing within the team offense great, if not, bench him again. Sure you'll lose some games, but you'll win the respect of the players and they'll know that they have to play as a team and that no one player is above the rest.



> It was Walker saying that soon they would be "back to the grind." . He knew Obie well. Walker is not only playing an uptempo style with the Mavs, but he's playing it very well.


I was never a Walker fan and when I read his comments about trying running then going back to the same old thing I thought it was just a bad attitude like a lot of others did. Now it looks like he just knew that Obie was only paying lip service to what Ainge wanted to do and that he didn't really plan to commit to it. He knew Obie since his college days and probably figured that it was too late to teach an old dog new tricks.



> I don't have any miracles, I'm just proposing sound fundamental basketball.


Another AMEN! here. When I played as a kid my coach drilled fundamentals and discipline into us. Our team looked more like a military unit than a basketball team. Everyone knew the rules...never take an outside shot without a teamate in rebounding position and then only after all other options have been explored...when a shot goes up box out your man...look up the floor, the fastest man on the floor is still slower than a good pass...if you are double teamed, someone is open, FIND THEM! Everyone on our team knew that if we broke one of the fundamentals we were sitting and watching for a while. One season we only lost one game, we were ahead by 10 with just over 2 minutes to go and started hotdogging a little. The coach yannked all five players off the floor and put 5 guys in who hardly ever played. We lost the game, but you can bet we didn't make that mistake again! IMHO, LaFrentz, Welsch, Hunter and Mihm are the only fundamentally sound players on the team. I haven't seen Perkins play yet but I've heard he has the fundamentals down pretty well too. You can't tell me that Pierce played at Kansas without learning the fundamentals so there's no excuse for him ignoring them. Guys like Davis and Banks may not have had the type of background in fundamental basketball that some of the others had but they are blessed with a ton of talent and the type of athletic ability most guys dream of. They could pick up the fundamentals easily. I think that there is plenty of talent on the team and if they could just get all the guys on the same page offensively there's no question in my mind that they could be successful. Now it's time to get a coach who can get the team to understand that and not just look at the wins and losses.

:soapbox:


----------



## h180ys (Nov 10, 2003)

Big John, I agree with you. With Obie resigns now, I think our young talent will have a better development. They will mature faster now. Hopefully, we can get a quality coach at the end of the season.


----------



## Bad Bartons (Aug 23, 2002)

*This season is a wash*

Vin Baker stuck it to the Celtics again.

Danny is shaking the team up with some controversial trades.

Jim was stuck in defensive mode and incapable of change or developing young talent.

This season sucks. Sell your tickets. Cancel your dish subscriptions. See ya next year.

The C's might as well play the three rookies, Mihm, Davis, Welsch and Pierce and tank the season to get into the lottery (after losing Duncan aren't the C's due to get lucky in the lotto).

Spend energy and resources doing two things: terminate the Baker deal and get relief from his contract, and court a top notch coach. Fly out to the Sloan residence and convince Jerry to come to Boston.

Us hopeless Celtic fans can't help it. We will continue to punich ourselves and follow this team to the bitter end of the season. But what we all should do is turn our attention to other things in our lives and admit that this season is a wash.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PatBateman</b>!
> 
> 
> ummmm, you are the one exuding stupidity for I did not mention anything about a firing, IInTeam. I merely insinuated that Ainge refused to give O'Brien any kind of middle ground on how the team was to be run, and hence, constructively began the process of firing Obie.
> ...



LMAO. A typical child. When he has no case and has been proven wrong he resorts to accusing everyone of being the same person.
ThereisnoIinteam knows a lot more about what goes on then you do. It wasn't a coincidence that I posted here during the day for teh first time ever during a week day you know. I must have been here for a reason.

You said this below quote. Which makes you the idiot I accused you of being. Danny Ainge didn't fire Jim O'Brien. So you once again make no sense.
Here is your quote

"because anything that Ainge does is wrong to you."


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:angel:


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> 
> Danny Ainge didn't fire Jim O'Brien. So you once again make no sense.


From what I've read and heard during the press conference, Ainge and O'Brien had a meeting this morning and got into an argument. The argument was over who was getting playing time. At the press conference, Ainge said "We felt that there was a ceiling on the success of the old players ... so we did not always agree on the players who should be on the court."

O'Brien then offered to resign at the end of the year, stating that he did not feel he was the right man for the Celtics' rebuilding job. Ainge said, if you feel that way, resign now.

O'Brien will be paid through the end of the year.

Yes, Ainge did not want to fire O'Brien. He just wanted O'Brien to do what he was told. Most bosses tend to have that perogative. O'Brien refused.

Don't oversimplify what happened.


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

*Re: This season is a wash*



> Originally posted by <b>Bad Bartons</b>!
> 
> The C's might as well play the three rookies, Mihm, Davis, Welsch and Pierce and tank the season to get into the lottery (after losing Duncan aren't the C's due to get lucky in the lotto).


I don't agree with tanking the season to get into the lottery. The young guys need to learn how to win. They may still tank, but let them at least do it trying to win. Even if you get lucky and get a high pick, it's still a crap shoot. Kwame Brown went first. Darius Miles went third. Darko Milicic went second. Plus, a lot of high draft picks who turned out to be good players aren't with the teams that drafted them. You can't build a team on the hopes of a rookie. We've got Marcus Banks, Brandon Hunter, and Kendrick Perkins. These guys are young and hungry. Let them develop. Plus, we already have 3 picks next year. How many inexperienced guys do you want? Having lost Baker and LaFrentz for the season and with Mihm not 100 percent, Hunter and Perkins should see lots of minutes. Now that OB's gone, McCarty's minutes should diminish significantly. Blount can't do it by himself, though, and I have zero hopes for Stewart. With the right coaching, I still have hopes for the team for this year. If the Nuggets and Jazz can do it, so can the Celtics.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: Agreed!!!*



> When I played as a kid my coach drilled fundamentals and discipline into us. Our team looked more like a military unit than a basketball team. Everyone knew the rules...never take an outside shot without a teamate in rebounding position and then only after all other options have been explored...when a shot goes up box out your man...look up the floor, the fastest man on the floor is still slower than a good pass...if you are double teamed, someone is open, FIND THEM!


We must have had the same coach. My coach also told his big people: "the further you are from the basket, the closer you are to the bench." That's my personal fave.


----------



## adamatic (Jan 7, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> In case anyone has the slightest doubt as to why some of us are not so sad to see O'Brien go:
> 
> YEAR TEAM 3PM-A
> ...


That's absolutely absurd.

Are we on pace for those numbers this year?


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

I can't say this was all too suprising. I wouldn't have predicted it, but it makes sense. His boss was setting him up to fail. O'Brien is a good coach and will land on his feet somewhere. 

Just keep this in mind, its hard to coach offense when you don't have good offensive players. It was a damn miricle when the C's managed to score over 100 in five straight games earlier this year.


----------



## andy787 (Jun 9, 2003)

I do respect O brien. Thankful for the 2 playoff seasons. But I guess that's just about it. 
With him coaching the celtics, we ain't gonna win anything. What we have seen so far, is how far the celtics could go with him. Which is making the playoffs on a weak eastern conference.
It was really a sight of relief for him to go.

 

As mentioned, you can't teach old dogs new tricks. Some coaches, upon hearing the Jerry Sloan comments would have went back to his barracks and reviewed new techniques to employ. But this guy is so stubborn and lazy.

 

According to ESPN, He would be a big loss to the celtics ??? Now, in my opinion, good luck to the new (sad suck ) team that would hire this guy. Let's pray that they would be patient with him until this guy wins a championship. ( Maybe 2 decades )
If the goal of the new team is to enter the playoffs, then this guy is a gem.

 

Anyway, I believe, with an interim coach, we'll still be able to enter the playoffs. But, I do hope this new coach would utilyze properly the rookies for exposure.

:laugh:


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> 
> 
> LMAO Typical BS.
> ...



Lastlaugh I see you titled one of your posts "Ainge fired Dick Harter too"

Care to elaborate? What is the "too" referring to?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> Your being unrealistic.
> You expect this group of bench warmers to excel and turn into a championship team. It is not happening.
> I don't care how we run a team. The team we have now (A team that Ainge wants to be our starting 5) isn't ever going to win anything. That is not Jim O'Briens fault.
> ...


We don't expect our young players wanting to excel and win a championship. But, we want them to develop into a team that can contend for a championship. We're losing anyway. I say give them a shot.

C: Perkins
PF: Hunter
SF: Pierce
SG: Davis
PG: Banks

Jiri could play 36 minutes backing the starting SF-SG-PG up.


----------



## MDTS and MCTS (Sep 2, 2003)

> There's no denying that Pierce has incredible talent, but the reason that he fell to the Celtics in the draft was mainly because of questions about his conditioning and work ethic. The fact that he is the only player that refuses to run tells me that he either thinks he is smarter than the coach or that he is lazy. In either case, the coach should let him know that the TEAM runs, not 4 players run and then stand around and wait for him to dribble the ball up the floor. Obie must have figured that as long as he let Pierce do what he wanted that he would win enough games on talent alone to keep the record close to .500. I couldn't count the number of times that I've begged for Obie to call a time out when Pierce started bogging down the team and then sit his tail on the bench. I'm talking a Bobby Knight style humiliation here. Make sure that everyone on both teams, in the stands, and watching on TV knew that he was sending a message to Pierce. If he responded to the challenge by playing within the team offense great, if not, bench him again. Sure you'll lose some games, but you'll win the respect of the players and they'll know that they have to play as a team and that no one player is above the rest.


Sorry this is the NBA no coach would have the balls to do that, if that happened he'd get yelled back at or worse punched in the face


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>agoo101284</b>!
> 
> Just keep this in mind, its hard to coach offense when you don't have good offensive players. It was a damn miricle when the C's managed to score over 100 in five straight games earlier this year.


Yes, that 5 game stretch certainly bolsters the argument that Ainge ought to have left well enough alone. The streak came to an end when LaFrentz went down and the Davis trade went down.

But they have plenty of good offensive players: Pierce, Davis and Banks, for starters. They do not have much offense in the frontcourt, but they might if Mihm and Hunter are developed.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MDTS and MCTS</b>!
> 
> 
> Sorry this is the NBA no coach would have the balls to do that, if that happened he'd get yelled back at or worse punched in the face


Greg Popovitch would have the balls to do that. Maybe that is one reason why the Spurs are NBA champions.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

OB didn't want to develop the young guys. I totally agree with Ainge on the comment of the older guys reaching a ceiling. I also do not think anyone wanted to tank by throwing games but it was like we're not going anywhere this year anyway, play the young guys and let them develop, who cares if we make the playoffs this season. Our better future would come that much quicker. 
I wish we were choosing a coach now though bc I'm not crazy about OB's guy staying as coach.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Anyone want to take bets on Ainge becoming the coach in the next year?

unless the interim guy does an outstanding job, Danny's going to go back to the bench as Coach along with his GM duties. If not some time this season, then next. Any takers? :grinning:


----------



## voice of reality (Sep 20, 2003)

*Re: Re: Agreed!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> 
> 
> We must have had the same coach. My coach also told his big people: "the further you are from the basket, the closer you are to the bench." That's my personal fave.



Big john the first time i read this i thought you were quoting obie by saying the closer the big guys are to the three point line the more pt they will get.. lol


----------



## rowdyness (Jan 21, 2004)

This is a true shame. Obie was/is a very good coach in this league. Remember the eastern conference finals 2 years ago? Remember when Pierce got fouled very late against the Nets in game 4 of the Eastern Conference Finals? Remember when he missed the first of the 2 free throws and the Celtics lost the game? If he had made both of those free throws the Celtics probably would have went on to win that game at home and took a 3-1 series lead. Who would ever had thought that team would be so close to making the NBA finals that year or any year with this team they had/have? Sure as hell not me. Who would have thought they could have beat the Pacers with what they had last year in the playoffs? Realistically, our talent wasn't even close to theirs. But who had the better game planner/coach? Yes it was the Celtics. Obie has been a wonderful coach for this team. Before Obie this club was going nowhere fast with the talent base they had/have. I have heard on many occasions that Obie is a top 5 coach in this league and I would be hard pressed to find anyone to prove otherwise. Sure he played Walter way too much, but when you have 2 guys that know your system and you are comfortable with them who do you play? I hope the resignation of Obie sparks this team like it did the Nets last night against Philly. I hope our younger players, Hunter, Banks and Perkins get more playing time along with Mihm. How many times do you see a coach leave during the middle of the season and the interim coach that had been there for the entire time as the coach continues to do the same thing? Obie leaving IMO will not help this team this year. Who are they going to get to come in and coach this team any better than Obie did? Maybe Indiana will fire Rick Carlysle this year : ) Maybe Don Nelson will get canned this year from the Mavs, but look at all he talent he has. I have heard a few people mention Doc Rivers.. That is laughable. Dennis Johnson, love the guy but no thanks. Thanx Obie for a great 3 years and I hope you land the Nets job and continue to kick our arses. Bad move by the Celtics organization to let him walk.


----------



## MDTS and MCTS (Sep 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> 
> 
> Greg Popovitch would have the balls to do that. Maybe that is one reason why the Spurs are NBA champions.


I did have something to say but I deleted it


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Last night I was flipping through a Sports Illustrated back issue from a few weeks ago (Pete Rose cover) and had to laugh when I came across a short blurb downplaying rumors that O'Brien was on the hot seat and stating that OB was the best person for the job of tutoring and mentoring Ricky Davis.

Oh well. Guess there was more to the Ainge/O'Brien tensions than SI was reporting...


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Great Article Big John posted on the "NBA" board.

http://www.hoopsworld.com/article_6985.shtml 



> The one thing I thought you could expect from O'Brien was professionalism.* If Danny Ainge doesn't want to see Walter McCarty playing 46 minutes a game, or Paul Pierce trying to create offense 30 feet from the hoop, O'Brien should be making the adjustment the next night. Not because Ainge is his boss; because Ainge is so obviously right.* The pig-headed O'Brien steadfastly refused to ever consider that his three-point offense was a counter-productive abomination that required super-human defense to win. He was never embarassed by the shameful brand of stand-still basketball he inflicted on us for three years.* He never felt he had to answer for developing the team's best young talent, preferring instead to go with the less-talented but more obedient veterans who would fit his "system."* Ryan and other casual observers of the Celtics still credit Obie with creating a system in which Pitino's leavings could flourish. But anyone who watched the Celtics closely knows that O'Brien can't use a player UNLESS they fit in his system, and will always prefer "blitz defenders" and stand-still shooters to the more chaotic, creative, and harder-to-control players, like Ricky Davis, who can actually generate offense on the run.* If the Celtics ever ran and passed under O'Brien it was an accident, and one he soon corrected.* To say that he just lacked the horses down low is ludicrous. Vitaly Potapenko spent his whole career in the high post;* Kendrick Perkins and Chris Mihm have hardly even had a chance to produce in the paint.* Why? Because centers have to be out chasing point guards in the System; and the number of "centers" who can do that and play low-post offense are basically nil.





> But now we'll finally get to see the players play.* Walter will go back to his rightful place at the end of the bench.* Marcus Banks will have a free hand. Brandon Hunter and Kendrick Perkins and Ricky Davis will finally get a chance to flourish without O'Brien's fingers at their windpipe. I can go back to writing about the Celtics without having to scream at O'Brien's madness and mischief every week. Let the sports-radio callers and fat-cat columnists rant about Ainge's lack of direction, and the sorry state of the Celtics. They may not realize it, but the major factor holding the Celtics back from glory has just been removed.


Terrific Article.


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Celts11</b>!
> Great Article Big John posted on the "NBA" board.
> 
> http://www.hoopsworld.com/article_6985.shtml
> ...



wow. fantastic read. that article basically says it all.

thanks for the memories obie, but you made the right choice. it was time for you to go, don't let the door hit you in the *** on your way out


----------



## theBirdman (Jun 20, 2003)

This is great for our basketball club! Yes, we might lose a few more games this year but who cares! I want to see this team play attractive and uptempo basketball which under Obrien was impossible! 
Yes, Obie did a great job after Pitino left and overachieved with this team but he will always be a playoff coach and not a championship winning coach! Besides, the system he played was horrible to watch...He was happy with just making the playoffs and mediocricy which is not acceptable!
It was time! 
Now, we have to give our rookies enough minutes, forget about Stewarts,McCartys and start playing a more uptempo basketball! I am looking forward to the rest of the season I just hope next year we can get a coach who can implement the running game!

...I can change my sig now...


----------



## BamaZeus (Jun 4, 2003)

According to Peter May's article this morning on ESPN.com, 


> Assistant coach John Carroll is the new "interim" head coach, *and he has about as much chance of staying long-term as Dennis Kucinich has of winning the White House.* If Carroll were to go 36-0 and roll through the playoffs, he might be able to present himself as an acceptable candidate to Ainge


.
http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?columnist=may_peter&id=1720501 

Therefore, I spent a few minutes trying to figure out who we should go after as the new coach after the season ends. I've tried to break them up into categories as best I can, certainly not all of these are legitimate candidates, and I imagine I'll accidentally leave some folks out. I'm sure people will have far different opinions than I do, but this is pure conjecture/imagination on a cold day after getting off work.

No-brainer choice (unless Ainge appoints himself coach): Paul Westphal. Problem is that he's nicely rebuilding the Pepperdine program and might not want to leave.

If I could grab a coach from another team, since by circumstance we missed out on Rick Carlisle: Maurice Cheeks. He deserves a much better fate than being a babysitter for the "Jailblazers", and might be willing to leave.

Recycled guys who are former NBA head coaches that wouldn't necessarily be bad choices, but who we'd probably be sick of after 18 months and we'd be better off passing on:
Mike Fratello
Doug Collins
George Karl

Guys who I'm not sold on yet being NBA-quality head coaches:
Doc Rivers
Byron Scott
Bill Cartwright (although in this case, I don't think Phil Jackson could have gone .500 with that group)

College guys out of a job who despite there being no NCAA rules to violate here, I still wouldn't want them here:
Nolan Richardson
Jim Harrick
Dave Bliss
Fran Fraschilla

Dark-horse candidates:
Michael Cooper and T.R. Dunn. Cooper is currently a successful WNBA head coach, Dunn a former one. Both have served as well-thought of NBA assistants, and Dunn has been a good college assistant as well.
Larry Eustachy: we all know the party/drinking stories, but he's gone through rehab and might be a good role model for Vin Baker if he stays with the team since he's gone through the same troubles in his life. He was a premier college coach, although I fear Pitino/Tim Floyd/Tarkanian adjustment problems from college to the pros.


No matter who the C's hire, the first assistant coach hire I'd like to see them make (if he's willing), would be John Thompson. I can't think of another guy who develops young post players as well as Thompson, and he has Celtic ties. We certainly have a couple of young post players, and are likely to draft another one this year, so it'd be a great fit. He's only 62, so he might have some coaching left in him yet, like Pete Carrill did after Princeton.

Flame away!


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BamaZeus</b>!
> No-brainer choice (unless Ainge appoints himself coach): Paul Westphal. Problem is that he's nicely rebuilding the Pepperdine program and might not want to leave.
> 
> If I could grab a coach from another team, since by circumstance we missed out on Rick Carlisle: Maurice Cheeks. He deserves a much better fate than being a babysitter for the "Jailblazers", and might be willing to leave.
> ...


Nice post, but I do disagree with a lot of it.

A college coach will NOT be here. Remember that Pitino guy? Ainge would be gone within six minutes if he hired a college coach because of how bad Pitino was here and the media backlash that would happen if another college guy was hired. Eustachy has that and the alcoholism strikes against him, no way.

I think we need a creative offensive minded coach who can create some scheme to hide our weak rebounding. I have no clue who that is though. Some guys that I think would be offensive minded are definately Westphal (who you mentioned and isn't really a "college coach" as Pitino is) and my personal choice, Dennis Johnson. He didn't do that well with the Clippers, I know, but I don't think anyone would have done well in that situation. Also, former Celtics historically have had various levels of success here (Russell, Heinson, Jones, Ford) and a while ago, I remember finding that the success rate in coaching for former pointguards was rather high. Also, Ainge and DJ were teammates and DJ will have a better understanding of exactly what Ainge is going for.

I am very fond of your John Thompson idea though. Can't argue with success. Ewing, Mourning, Mutumbo.


----------



## jbs (May 4, 2003)

BamaZeus mentions Michael Cooper, the old nemesis of Bird, as a possibility. That could be intriguiging. Few worked harder at their game than Cooper and few were tougher.
I have always thought it strange that John Thompson didn´t get a chance to coach in the NBA as he was one of the best coaches of big men in history.


----------



## Bad Bartons (Aug 23, 2002)

I think the clear front runner has to be Paul Westphal due to his credentials and his relationship with Ainge.

I like DJ and I think he and Danny would be a nice combo. They could definately communicate. And they have the rings to show that they know how to win.

I doubt that a college coach will be hired. I doubt a former Laker will be hired.

There will be some other pro coaches available.

I still want Jerry Sloan but am probably just dreaming. Anyway, he has a very strong personality and it may clash with Ainge who is proving to be very controlling. 

What about Dave Cowens?

After all is said and done we are probably going to see Westphal...and that is OK.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*O'Brien regret?*

Don't know if this warrants another thread, but apparently in an interview today with ESPN's Dan Patrick Jim O'Brien said something to the effect that in hindsight, maybe he should have waited to see how Ainge's moves played out a little more.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

We do NOT want Byron Scott, MY GOD leave him off any list you make in the future please, he's terrible.


----------



## Bad Bartons (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: O'Brien regret?*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> Don't know if this warrants another thread, but apparently in an interview today with ESPN's Dan Patrick Jim O'Brien said something to the effect that in hindsight, maybe he should have waited to see how Ainge's moves played out a little more.


I think both he and Danny are regretting the situation.

It was an argument that was handled badly by both men. 

After O'Brien offered to resign at the end of the season Ainge should have kept his cool and said it is Jim's choice. Instead he said that O'Brien might as well resign now. Danny has a firey temper. He let it get the best of him.

The two have a difference in basketball philosophy. If a compromise could have been made instead of a resignation I think the Celtics would be a lot better off.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: O'Brien regret?*



> Originally posted by <b>Bad Bartons</b>!
> 
> 
> After O'Brien offered to resign at the end of the season Ainge should have kept his cool and said it is Jim's choice. Instead he said that O'Brien might as well resign now.


You've never been a manager. When someone offers a resignation, you either accept it effective immediately or you don't. Lame ducks NEVER work out.

I think what really happened is that Ainge wanted to fire Harter because he didn't like Harter's defensive schemes. Ainge felt those schemes were impairing the team's ability to run. When you front the post it is harder to rebound, and no rebounds=no fast break. Harter's schemes also have a steep learning curve, and that prevented guys like Mihm from playing more minutes.

So Obie resigned in protest after Ainge told him he wanted to fire Harter.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: O'Brien regret?*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> Don't know if this warrants another thread, but apparently in an interview today with ESPN's Dan Patrick Jim O'Brien said something to the effect that in hindsight, maybe he should have waited to see how Ainge's moves played out a little more.


Jim isn't an idiot. He can't rip Danny and get another job. No one will hire him if he comes out and says what he really feels.


Ainge wanted to run the team on the floor but last time I checked that was a coaches job. If Ainge wanted to call the plays he should have made himself the coach but then he would have to take the fall when this team sucked and he was never willing to do that.
He wanted Jim around to be the scape goat.

Good riddance Jim. The ship already has the holes in the bottom and is sinking like the Titanic.

There is no way Byron Scott will be hired for this team. If that happens Ainge has to be smart enough to know that every Celtics fan would stop paying these prices for a ticket with that scum racist piece of garbage as the coach.
Lets get this fact straight. Jason Kidd brought the Nets to the NBA finals two years in a row. Byron is the guy who kept them from getting closer to a win.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

Originally posted by Bad Bartons!




> After O'Brien offered to resign at the end of the season Ainge should have kept his cool and said it is Jim's choice. Instead he said that O'Brien might as well resign now.


You are quoting David Aldridge here (and I don't believe it for a second) and if this is in fact how it went down then Ainge has been caught in another lie. He said on the news that this came as a complete shock and it was all Jim's idea.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> Originally posted by Bad Bartons!
> 
> 
> ...


It is another lie...everyone is saying that OB said he'll resign later and Danny told him to "resign now"...yet Danny says he was "shocked".

But I don't want to get into it that much...this is a new team we have to worry about...basically he traded away everyone and we are at the bottom of the fall.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

What are you guys talking about? Ainge could have been completely shocked by the offer to resign, but once the offer was made, he did the right thing by accepting it effective immediately.

Wyc Grousbeck also said in the press conference that this is how it happened, so David Aldridge is just repeating the same thing that I heard.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> What are you guys talking about? Ainge could have been completely shocked by the offer to resign, but once the offer was made, he did the right thing by accepting it effective immediately.
> 
> Wyc Grousbeck also said in the press conference that this is how it happened, so David Aldridge is just repeating the same thing that I heard.


How is Danny "shocked" but told OB to "resign now"


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> 
> 
> How is Danny "shocked" but told OB to "resign now"


Because you don't want a coach or any other employee around who has sort of resigned but not really. People tend to be a pain in the butt when they have one foot out the door. No good business person would ever do it. Never ever. If someone says "I don't think I'm right for the job and I want to resign," you either talk the person out of it (if you really want to keep him or her) or you say "Fine, go clean out your desk and leave your keys with the receptionist. Good luck with your job search." End of story.


----------



## Bad Bartons (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: O'Brien regret?*



> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> 
> 
> You've never been a manager. When someone offers a resignation, you either accept it effective immediately or you don't. Lame ducks NEVER work out.


I have been a manager.

I think that O'Biren and Ainge have had some heated arguments since Ainge took over. If Jim offered to resign at the end of the year then a manager does not have to say that his employee should resign now. All I am saying is that if it went down like that that it would be wiser to discuss it again when things were cooler.

If Jim still insisted that he would resign at the end of the season after cooling off then I agree with Ainge...by all means get out now.

I think both men acted in haste and may regret it.


----------

